# How much polysorbate 80 to use?



## icg (Feb 1, 2017)

I made bath bombs with about a 1:1 rate of poly 80 to my carrier oils and the mica and oils dispersed well in my tub, but I don't have too much of the poly 80 and would like to know if I can lower the amount I'm using. There's never a good ratio or usage percentage found online, so I'd like to know how much you add in. Thank you.


----------



## Susie (Feb 1, 2017)

I have recently been studying bath bomb making, and every video (lots and lots and lots of videos) on YouTube that gives a recipe says you have to use an equal amount of PS80 to oil.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 1, 2017)

I agree with Susie. I use an equal amount  of PS80 to my oils.  Seems to work best.


----------



## icg (Feb 1, 2017)

Susie said:


> I have recently been studying bath bomb making, and every video (lots and lots and lots of videos) on YouTube that gives a recipe says you have to use an equal amount of PS80 to oil.



Okay, thank you. I'll try to tweak my recipe.


----------



## jeeringtheartist (Mar 18, 2017)

Has anyone ever had a problem with their bathbombs seeming to never try or get very solid after adding poly 80? It's the only thing in my recipe that I have changed and three days of drying leaves a soft, crumbly bomb. They used to be rock hard within hours.  Now if you poke them too hard you'll leave a dent and if you squeeze the whole bomb it'll explode into a powdery mess all over. 
I'm only adding a tbsp of poly 80. 
Tried first with my regular amount of coconut oil and added one tbsp of poly 80. Garbage. 
Next tried one tbsp of poly 80 and one tbsp coconut oil. Better, but still a broken mess all over my kitchen floor.


----------



## icg (Mar 19, 2017)

jeeringtheartist said:


> Has anyone ever had a problem with their bathbombs seeming to never try or get very solid after adding poly 80? It's the only thing in my recipe that I have changed and three days of drying leaves a soft, crumbly bomb. They used to be rock hard within hours.  Now if you poke them too hard you'll leave a dent and if you squeeze the whole bomb it'll explode into a powdery mess all over.
> I'm only adding a tbsp of poly 80.
> Tried first with my regular amount of coconut oil and added one tbsp of poly 80. Garbage.
> Next tried one tbsp of poly 80 and one tbsp coconut oil. Better, but still a broken mess all over my kitchen floor.



My bath bombs become slightly malleable and dented when I press on them, even after hardening for 1 week. Maybe adding kaolin clay? I heard it can really help. Also, make sure you really mix the poly 80 really really well.


----------



## icg (Mar 19, 2017)

edit found 2 extra bath bombs in stock. I found out that the ones more tightly packed got rock solid while the ones a bit loose is still not solid. Maybe that might also be the cause?


----------



## jeeringtheartist (Mar 19, 2017)

icg said:


> My bath bombs become slightly malleable and dented when I press on them, even after hardening for 1 week. Maybe adding kaolin clay? I heard it can really help. Also, make sure you really mix the poly 80 really really well.



I've got some kaolin clay on the way. Some people say cream of tartar helps as well, I will try that in the meantime. Glad to know I'm not the only one with malleable bombs.


----------



## NOLAGal (Mar 23, 2017)

Mine get real hard but if you run your finger on them little pieces will come off. Maybe it's because of my dehumidifier drying them out.
I keep my room 35-40% humidity.

I also use a little kaolin clay and cream of tartar.


----------

